# Any Scorpion lovers here?



## Mel (Aug 10, 2012)

My son came home with two Scorpions. (like father like son...big sigh) Anyone have ideas or pics for set ups to share?


----------



## Tom (Aug 10, 2012)

{Shoots hand up} Ooh! Ooh! Me!ME!

Yeah I kinda like 'em. Set them up like a terrestrial tarantula. Shallow water dish. Digable substrate. Little cave to hide out in. I like to use old bark for them to slide under. I'll often stack a few pieces together. That way they can pick the bottom layer if they want to be more damp, or move up the stack a bit if they want to be more dry. Feed them a bug once or twice a week. Oh, and I'd house them separately.

Do you know what species you've got?


----------



## Eweezyfosheezy (Aug 10, 2012)

Scorpions are too cool! Emperors are my favorite! What type did he come home with?


----------



## acrantophis (Aug 10, 2012)

Tom said:


> {Shoots hand up} Ooh! Ooh! Me!ME!
> 
> Yeah I kinda like 'em. Set them up like a terrestrial tarantula. Shallow water dish. Digable substrate. Little cave to hide out in. I like to use old bark for them to slide under. I'll often stack a few pieces together. That way they can pick the bottom layer if they want to be more damp, or move up the stack a bit if they want to be more dry. Feed them a bug once or twice a week. Oh, and I'd house them separately.
> 
> Do you know what species you've got?



I second this!


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 10, 2012)

Here


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2012)

That is a great set up Chase.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2012)

I think they are interesting t look at, but I'll admit they never struck my fancy.


----------



## Tom (Aug 11, 2012)

Jacqui said:


> I think they are interesting t look at, but I'll admit they never struck my fancy.



You gotta watch 'em hunt! Pretty neat-o.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 11, 2012)

Tom said:


> Jacqui said:
> 
> 
> > I think they are interesting t look at, but I'll admit they never struck my fancy.
> ...



I would imagine it to be something a bit different then most.


----------



## Mel (Aug 11, 2012)

Thanks for the tips. We'll be working on the set up. I'll have to ask my son what kind they are.


----------



## Itort (Aug 11, 2012)

My BTs and monitor love them. LOL


----------



## chase thorn (Aug 11, 2012)

Mine are Texas Bark Scorps.... Very low maintenance and easy to care for. Couple hides water dish (shallow) and some substrate like bark, rocks, dirt, sand. The size of cricket depends on how much they eat on a sitting. Mine sometimes would eat just half and then walk off. Remove the left over cricket so they don't get parasites or other things if they try and eat it again. They eat about 3 crickets a week approx. Sometimes none at all. This is just Bark scorpions though. Good luck and post pics!


----------



## Mel (Aug 12, 2012)

Itort said:


> My BTs and monitor love them. LOL



What's a BT? How big is your monitor? Expensive snack.



chase thorn said:


> Mine are Texas Bark Scorps.... Very low maintenance and easy to care for. Couple hides water dish (shallow) and some substrate like bark, rocks, dirt, sand. The size of cricket depends on how much they eat on a sitting. Mine sometimes would eat just half and then walk off. Remove the left over cricket so they don't get parasites or other things if they try and eat it again. They eat about 3 crickets a week approx. Sometimes none at all. This is just Bark scorpions though. Good luck and post pics!



So do crickets carry parasites or attract them? I usually leave crickets with the Tarantula.


----------



## Jacqui (Aug 12, 2012)

Mel said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > My BTs and monitor love them. LOL
> ...



Would guess blue tongues? Just a wild guess.


----------



## Tom (Aug 12, 2012)

Mel said:


> I usually leave crickets with the Tarantula.



This is very dangerous for your T. If its shedding time and he doesn't eat them, the crickets will eat him during the shedding process when he is still soft. You should only put in one at time and remove it if its not eaten within a few minutes. Roaches are a different story. They won't mess with a live animal in most cases.


----------



## Mel (Aug 12, 2012)

Tom said:


> Mel said:
> 
> 
> > I usually leave crickets with the Tarantula.
> ...



Thanks I'll let my son know!


----------



## Deac77 (Aug 13, 2012)

My monitor loves them too  and I personally love keeping them!


----------



## Itort (Aug 13, 2012)

Mel said:


> Itort said:
> 
> 
> > My BTs and monitor love them. LOL
> ...


----------

